# Ludwig van Beethoven - Piano Sonata No. 1, Op. 2 No. 1



## roshwo (Feb 2, 2015)

The beginning is very fast. Exciting. Then there is a short pause and the rest of the song begins to sadden. He "recaps" some of the exciting "moments" in the sad part. This piece was written in 1795. We know that he had a hard life. Around this time Mozart died. A year later, he became deaf. This piece was written right before his life became "interesting." Maybe deep down he knew that he would find someone and than his life would go down hill. I think that this piece shows that he was anticipating this.


----------



## GGluek (Dec 11, 2011)

I think your interpretation is way overblown. His life was fine in 1795. Mozart was not a close friend. His incipient deafness was still five years away. The Opus 2 sonatas (especially the C-major one) are early gems in his canon -- rife with qualities he would continue experimenting with the rest of his life. He was till expecting to be a pianist more than a composer back then.


----------

